# Just a big thank you..



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

.. to the person who parked their brand new Vanquish outside their house the next street over from ours. 

Jealous, moi?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I certainly would be.

Show offs :'(


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

think of the "sore tummy" feeling whenever he leaves his car parked anywhere, or whenever he goes down a narrow road....

and you think it's bad leaving your car in a family space at asda?....

i'm not jealous at all and certainly not trying to think up excuses for not getting one... :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> think of the "sore tummy" feeling whenever he leaves his car parked anywhere, or whenever he goes down a narrow road....
> 
> and you think it's bad leaving your car in a family space at asda?....
> 
> i'm not jealous at all and certainly not trying to think up excuses for not getting one... Â :


I can think of one one reason why I wouldn't get one.

Can't bloody afford it.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I suppose that's a good enough reason


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Jealous, moi?


Oui. :'(


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

thats ok, you're welcome :
i'll let you wash it if you likem ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

> thats ok, you're welcome Â :
> i'll let you wash it if you likem ;D


Now there's an offer ;D :-*


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

It's only a Ford in drag......


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> It's only a Ford in drag......


Yeah right : :


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> It's only a Ford in drag......


Nice Skoda : Not really the best retort.....

....Just thought I might mention that I'll be 'testing' one round the track when the weather gets a bit better ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

H


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> ....Just thought I might mention that I'll be 'testing' one round the track when the weather gets a bit better Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> H


Do you think they'll notice if you drive off with it for a while? :


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> Do you think they'll notice if you drive off with it for a while? :


shhhhhhh......don't give them the 'heads up' on me.....

H


----------

